# Hello



## macdaddymac (Apr 15, 2015)

Just a quick message to say Hi, Been a lurker for a while but finally started to post, After messing with a cheap De-longhi set up time to upgrade. I can see this forum costing me a fortune


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

macdaddymac said:


> I can see this forum costing me a fortune


i see you have us sussed out already

welcome


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

macdaddymac said:


> Just a quick message to say Hi, Been a lurker for a while but finally started to post, After messing with a cheap De-longhi set up time to upgrade. I can see this forum costing me a fortune


Welcome - although it doesn't have to be like that - as you know you can make great coffee for little outlay&#8230; and you can make great coffee for a lot of outlay.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

That's how it starts for the 1st 2 months .... Then you end up with a £900 grinder and 3 espresso machines a roaster, another grinder, a hand grinder .... And you start preaching that coffee is best through a £15 ccd whilst clicking buy now on a Vesuvius


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome

Just bear in mind we are not all as "weak willed" as @h1udd...oh, hang on ....









John


----------



## macdaddymac (Apr 15, 2015)

I have been reasonably happy with my current machine but it is entry level at best for a latte it's fine but as an espresso drinker it's time to upgrade


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Macdaddymac and welcome.

Have you got a budget in mind for the forthcoming coffee related expenditure ?

Also out of interest what beans have you been using


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome.

I maybe on a similar boat; just started to look for a proper coffee machine after being stuck with a Nespresso machine for a while.


----------

